

LinkedIn's startup story: Connecting the business world - luckystrike
http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/02/smallbusiness/linkedin_startup_story.smb/?postversion=2009060204

======
CalmQuiet
Posted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=637594>

